# Spelljammer Album! Spelljams!



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)

Yea, great for background samples if your into that during a game.


----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## THEMNGMNT (Aug 16, 2022)

What a time to be alive.


----------



## TheAlkaizer (Aug 16, 2022)

Soundtracks are some of my favorite _accessories_ for RPGs in crowdfunding campaign or just buying outright. I have several playlists of my own that I carefully curate, but having some original stuff to mix in there is great.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 16, 2022)

Will we see any D&D AMV in youtube?


----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Will we see any D&D AMV in youtube?



AMV?


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Aug 16, 2022)

Anime Media Video. These are videos of youtube with some song, and the images from some cartoon or videogame.

For example these.


----------



## Samurai (Aug 16, 2022)

I'll just use music by Abney Park...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 16, 2022)

There better be some stuff that sounds like Queen's Flash Gordon soundtrack!


----------



## Parmandur (Aug 17, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> There better be some stuff that sounds like Queen's Flash Gordon soundtrack!



A fair bit, actually. Been vibijg to this at work today to psyche myself ip to pick up the slipcase at my FLGS. Fun stuff.


----------



## Malmuria (Aug 17, 2022)

Had not though about Kill Rock Stars in quite a while; had to check it was the same label!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Aug 17, 2022)

Finished giving it a listen this morning. I dig it, though I only recognized two of the artists. There's a definite vibe to the whole thing that makes the various styles cohere better than you'd think. I'm surprised there's no Metal, though.


----------



## darjr (Aug 17, 2022)

There is going to be a listening party.
Kegger at WotC!


----------



## grimslade (Aug 18, 2022)

FitzTheRuke said:


> There better be some stuff that sounds like Queen's Flash Gordon soundtrack!




Here you go.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 21, 2022)

I would love to see someone who knows a lot more about marketing than me break down how much this likely cost, because I think it's a sensational idea and would love to see it for every adventure and campaign setting, maybe even every WotC D&D product. (Caveat: I use a lot of sound effects and music in my games, which I gather is not universal.)


----------



## darjr (Sep 9, 2022)

Ah! Look! Hidden art!


----------



## Aeson (Sep 10, 2022)

They tried this in 2nd edition. I know Red Steel had an audio CD. a few other products did as well.


----------



## darjr (Sep 10, 2022)

Aeson said:


> They tried this in 2nd edition. I know Red Steel had an audio CD. a few other products did as well.



There was an Eberron album


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 10, 2022)

Aeson said:


> They tried this in 2nd edition. I know Red Steel had an audio CD. a few other products did as well.



The 2E Mystara CDs were basically corny NPC speeches, a bit of incidental music and some sound effects. Unfortunately, none of them were very good. 

In 2022, though, when YouTube, Bandcamp and iTunes are full of good soundtracks and F/X for D&D games, WotC stepped up their game. (Well, "their" in the sense that they now own the D&D brand, including the back catalog.)


----------



## Parmandur (Sep 11, 2022)

darjr said:


> There was an Eberron album



Produced by Perkins. Dragon Talk used that for all their music for years.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 11, 2022)

Will Spelljam star Michael Jordan?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 12, 2022)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Will Spelljam star Michael Jordan?



And a shockingly sexy harengon.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 12, 2022)

D&D soundtracks beyond just "put on some Led Zeppelin, Hawkwind, or Black Sabbath" go as far back as 1e:


I'd love to see it get a vinyl re-release, but I imagine the rights are a tangle, what with all the composers.



Aeson said:


> They tried this in 2nd edition. I know Red Steel had an audio CD. a few other products did as well.


----------

